# Testing Map Insert



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2010)

Hoping this works. Type an address using the (map) tag (or the button in the toolbar). Useful for those using the Gamers Seeking Gamers forum.


[MAP] 
201 S. Grant Avenue, Columbus, Ohio
[/MAP]


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmmm.  Doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Testing more generic map [sblock][map]Houston, TX[/map][/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Seems to work so far.
[sblock]
[map]6000 Golf Course Dr Houston, Texas 77004[/map][/sblock]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2010)

I think it's picky about spacing. 
[sblock][MAP]201 S. Grant Avenue, Columbus, Ohio[/MAP][/sblock]


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2010)

One success in four.  Not a great endorsement of a product!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2010)

Which is to say that:







Morrus said:


> (MAP)
> 201 S. Grant Avenue, Columbus, Ohio
> (/MAP)



won't work, but 
(map)201 S. Grant Avenue, Columbus, Ohio(/map) Will.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 11, 2010)

My first and third worked perfectly, but the second isn't a location that has a real address. Poor choice on my part.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2010)

[map]Balaclava Road, Southampton, UK[/map]


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2010)

Hmmm, ok, so it seems the tags have to be on the same line as the address.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2010)

[map]Downing Street, London, UK[/map]


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2010)

[map]beehive lane, ilford, uk[/map]


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep, that seems to be the case.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 11, 2010)

[map]4 Pleasant Street, Cambridge, MA 02139[/map]


----------



## Morrus (Apr 11, 2010)

Still not working then, eh?


----------



## Umbran (Apr 12, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Still not working then, eh?




Mine worked just fine.  I just kept the tags on the same line as the address, and no problems.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2010)

Umbran said:


> Mine worked just fine.




Blank white box on my screen.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 12, 2010)

Searching for *1462 Clifton Rd., Atlanta, GA 30322*
[map]1462 Clifton Rd., Atlanta, GA 30322[/map]

Works for me. Now to experiment.

Searching for *taco bell near 1462 Clifton Rd., Atlanta, GA 30322*
[map]taco bell near 1462 Clifton Rd., Atlanta, GA 30322[/map]

Seems flawless for me, now that I know to put it all on one line.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2010)

I see two blank white boxes there, Ryan.  But my own appears to be working.  Umbran's is not.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 12, 2010)

Morrus said:


> I see two blank white boxes there, Ryan.  But my own appears to be working.  Umbran's is not.




I don't see any blank white boxes in the thread - I see maps.  I see my own.  I see Ryan's.  I see ones you've done further up the page.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2010)

Umbran said:


> I don't see any blank white boxes in the thread - I see maps. I see my own. I see Ryan's. I see ones you've done further up the page.




Well there's something freaky going on then!  I'm not seeing *any* now!


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm seeing all of them.


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 12, 2010)

Let's all pretend we can't see Russ's posts anymore, and float the theory that Google has decided to erase his existence, like that epic Sandra Bullock movie, The Net.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Do you see
[sblock=London]
[map]London[/map][/sblock]

and see
[sblock=France]
[map]France[/map][/sblock]

?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 12, 2010)

Nope, not seeing yours, jdvn.

A browser issue at my end, perhaps?


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2010)

In jdvn's first image, I'm seeing a small map of Croatia set over London. In the second one, I'm seeing a map of Europe set alongside a map of Romania set over a map of London. 

It's very exciting, but somewhat buggy. It's possible (likely?) that listing a whole country or city just doesn't work as well.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2010)

Testing:
[map]Milk St, Boston MA[/map]


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 12, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> In jdvn's first image, I'm seeing a small map of Croatia set over London. In the second one, I'm seeing a map of Europe set alongside a map of Romania set over a map of London.
> 
> It's very exciting, but somewhat buggy. It's possible (likely?) that listing a whole country or city just doesn't work as well.



It certainly works on my end, though I see no one's underpants.


----------



## Merkuri (Apr 13, 2010)

Works for me.  I see everybody's maps.

[map]Medieval Manor near Boston, MA[/map]


----------



## Morrus (Apr 13, 2010)

Wooohoo!  I see Merkuri's map!

Nobody else's though.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 13, 2010)

I am seeing nothing but white blank boxes.


Correction: one of the white boxes has a header stating "Still loading... Slow? Use the troubleshooting guide or basic HTML."


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hm, probably with so many maps on one page, loading problems arise.

Certainly, this page takes a _lot_ longer to load when I'm on my netbook. So, I'm going to guess that the problems are connected to the number of maps on the page.


----------



## nerfherder (Apr 13, 2010)

I can see them all - Win XP Pro SP3/FF3.6.3 with 14Mbps broadband connection.


----------



## fba827 (Apr 14, 2010)

I believe I see everyone's map (for some of them, it shows one grid in the map right away and then takes an extra second or two to fill in the other grids).  I'm using windows xp.  firefox 3.6.3. on a cablemodem connection.


----------



## fba827 (Apr 14, 2010)

just to play with the map myself ...

[map]1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW, Washington, DC 20500[/map]


edit: i wonder if they'll let us use a conference room there to play a mass D&D game?


----------



## Ferghis (Apr 14, 2010)

I see every single map in this thread with Firefox 3.6.3


----------



## Merkuri (Apr 14, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Wooohoo!  I see Merkuri's map!
> 
> Nobody else's though.




Well, it certainly doesn't have to do with the location of the map points because mine was only like 20 blocks from Piratecat's.

I wonder if there's a way to automatically sblock all of these maps or otherwise make people have to click a button to make them load so that it won't slow down the thread for those who have slightly slower connections.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 14, 2010)

Merkuri said:


> Well, it certainly doesn't have to do with the location of the map points because mine was only like 20 blocks from Piratecat's.




Well, I can't see it any more.  Seems very intermittent.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Well, I can't see it any more.  Seems very intermittent.



As an experiment, you could try setting your posts per screen to 5 or 10 or something, clearing your cache, shutting down your browser, and try again.

I have a feeling sblocks will help in general, though.


----------



## fba827 (Apr 14, 2010)

just testing to see if it can work with just a zip code (in case someone doesn't want to stick in a home address for the world to see).
[sblock]
[map]20500[/map]
[/sblock]


----------



## Merkuri (Apr 14, 2010)

fba827 said:


> just testing to see if it can work with just a zip code (in case someone doesn't want to stick in a home address for the world to see).




I think that anything you can type into Google Maps you can type in between the map tags here.  So you can do a zip code, a state, a country, or you can even search for McDonalds near a certain address.  Mine was searching for a certain establishment in Boston whose address I didn't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Merkuri (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's another one.  This one I typed in "ethiopian restaurant near Boston, MA".  (Mmm, haven't had Ethiopian in a while.)

[sblock][map]ethiopian restaurant near Boston, MA[/map][/sblock]

Edit: Huh, that's odd... that one worked in the preview, but when I posted it suddenly it didn't find anything.

Edit2: Oh, I think I know what it is.  I was scrolling around the map a little bit before I posted it, and I think it remembered where I was looking when I hit "submit post".  I can't seem to do it again with this same map, though, so there may not be any way to edit it short of creating a new map.


----------



## nerfherder (Apr 14, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Wooohoo!  I see Merkuri's map!
> 
> Nobody else's though.




I'm having the same problem at work.

Win XP SP3/IE 7.0

Just tried FF 3.6.3 at work and I can see all the maps.

Guess it's a problem with IE7 then.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 14, 2010)

nerfherder said:


> Guess it's a problem with IE7 then.



Makes sense as I am running IE6 at work (yes, they are really slow to upgrade here thanks to FDA validation requirements).


----------

